# Fault Code 17125



## SpacemanJames (Feb 9, 2003)

I know the 17125 code is a dead TqC, my in-laws just had theirs replaced on their '04 allroad 2.7T ($6K!!! Extended warranty FTW!) but the code is still coming up - 

1 Fault Found: 
17125 - Torque Converter Clutch: Stuck OFF / No Power being transferred 
P0741 - 003 - Mechanical Failure 

Any reason for that? Should it just be cleared? Or is there something else it could be? The check engine light is off, and the car made a 2000km drive back from Florida ok, so I'm a bit mystified. Any thoughts? 

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## bigdadi (Nov 6, 2010)

17125/P0741/001857 - Torque Converter Clutch: Stuck OFF / No Power being transferred 

Possible Causes 
Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) Level not OK 
Transmission Sealing faulty 
Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) dirty 
Torque Converter faulty or incorrect Torque Converter installed 
Solenoid Valve 7 (N94)/Pressure Regulating Valve 4 (N218) faulty 
Torque Converter Pressure Valve faulty 
Valve for Torque Converter Clutch faulty 
Torque Converter Lock-Up Clutch faulty/worn our 

Possible Solutions 
Check Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) Level 
Check Transmission Sealing 
Check Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) 
Check Torque Converter 
Check Solenoid Valve 7 (N94)/Pressure Regulating Valve 4 (N218) 
Check Torque Converter Pressure Valve 
Check Valve for Torque Converter Clutch 
Check Torque Converter Lock-Up Clutch 

Special Notes 
When found in VW Passat (3B): 5-Speed Automatic Transmission (01V), check Transmission Sealing (see TPL 2009761).


----------



## bigdadi (Nov 6, 2010)

*MIL on, performance unaffected (DTC 17125/P0741)*

http://uberlame.com/a6_tsb/Transmission/Torque converter clutch circuit performance or stuck off.pdf


----------

